# Solicitor / Barrister Recommendation



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Anyone had to use a solicitior or barrister for a motorhome warranty problem they have had, preferably in the North West as I may need one quite soon.

PM me if you wish.

Thanks

Dave & Jan


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

I would try to resolve the matter in any other way, if possible. Have you contacted the CAB or perhaps Trading Standards?
I might be a bit cynical, but solicitors are extremely good at producing invoices for their 'time', without delivering very much....

good luck with your problem

Dan


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Litigation can be very costly, CAB are rubbish, without knowing exactly what your problem is its hard to advise.

The Courts are very sympathetic to anyone acting on their own behalf, so don't rule that one out.

The Courts also offer mediation also so it may not be as traumatic as you may think. 

What exactly would be the preferred outcome to your claim ?, or what would put things right. PM me if you wish.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You DONT want to go down the route of professional litigation VERY costly.

If you feel you must go to litigation then pop down to your local County Court, you will find them VERY helpful and they will advise you of what you need to do (its not at all difficult) BUT is that the best course of action?? It will take a loooooong time and you will have to put up several hundred pounds in advance. If you lose the other side can (and sure as hell will) claim ALL of their costs from you. iF they use a solicitor you could be looking at many thousands of pounds.

Is this a battle you really need/want to get into?? Sometimes its best just to walk away, but without any details its difficult to give any meaningfull advice.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

The Court Office (County Court) will only advise you how to issue, they are not allowed to give any other advice. They have to be impartial.
Depending on the amount i.e. Small Claims or Track will determine if they can claim costs should you loose, costs would be subject to being fair in any event. Mediation would be offered and should the defendants decline that would be considered, even held against them when considering costs. 
First thing to accertain is if you do in fact have a claim :wink:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a close friend who is a barrister and I know how much she charges. Try any other way first.


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Dave/Jan,

I would try looking on the Law Society website

www.lawsociety.org.uk

There you can find a solicitor who specialises in what you want - probably insurance since a warranty is a form of insurance. Once you have a solicitor he/she will know which barrister to use if you do end up going to court

Incidentally the CAB is not rubbish as stated by Cliffyp. Worthwhile giving them a call. The CAB in Manchester should be able to provide some help although I'm not sure of your particular problem. You could also look on their website www.adviceguide.org.uk

Regards

David


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

DaveJM said:


> Dave/Jan,
> 
> I would try looking on the Law Society website
> 
> ...


Having crossed swords with CAB on many occassions I can assure you they are. Their moto should be 'if at first you dont succeed, give up'. The same applies to 70% of Solicitors, except they know how to run the meter  . Your always winning till you get to the Court Door, or the money runs out. Then its, this could go either way 8O

Last biggish litigation I was involved in (Joint Claimant) we spent £50k with one Solictor and Barrister, a pair of pratts. Then upon firing them off another £36k on another Solicitor and Barrister to resolve the matter (worth every penny). Second Solictor 'total b****rd' , second Barrister ' Genius' smartest bloke Ive ever met (in law terms). And ive met and had dealings with many.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If all you want is advice then have you checked whether your insurance company offer a free, impartial advice service for policy-holders ?

I know many companies used to do this but have not checked on our policy for some time so it might be that this sort of thing is no longer available.

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

As I have no idea what your issue is, may I suggest you contact Which? if you have membership. Their legal people seem to be good at resolving trading issues.

Please do not make such generalised comments on the quality of CAB. One or two disappointing outcomes do not prove the organisation is rubbish. I for one have cause to thank them for handling my issues sympathetically and competently.

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My personal experiance with our learned friends is that, we supply all the information to them.
They tell you that it is a winnable case.
After two years and supplying more information they turn round and tell you to accept a 50/50 settlement.

I state that I will personally continue with the case and start court proceedings.
Two weeks later problem resolved.100% claim fulfilled.

They do the talking you have to do the pushing.

Dave p


----------



## thelurkster (Jul 15, 2011)

try and find one that will do this work under a Conditional Fee Agreement. this is no win/no fee, and then get after the event insurance to cover the other sides cost in the eventuality they win. its not just for personal injury claims!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Not sure if I am up to date, but Law Society had a 'Green Form' scheme which gave free advice for 30 minutes. Contact them at Chancery Lane.

Alternatively, Small Claims Court - there are claims limits but very helpful.

Geoff


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Try your home insurance and see if you have legal cove, most policies do have this. Alternatively if you have Caravan Club membership they also have a legal cover thing but not sure how comprehensive it is.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LegalBills*

Hello,

I would avoid paying anyone.

Long story but a few years back I had major issues with a Mercedes Dealer.

Eventually,, their catalogue of blunders led to one of my Mercedes Crashing into another one of my Mercedes vehicles.

So, I instructed our local Solicitor, he was useless.

So I parked one of the cars outside the entrance to the offending dealers showroom with 6 posters detailing the Dealers shortcomings and brief story of what had gone on.

I went on Holiday and the dealer found out where I was staying. They instructed their Solicitor to fax me a letter claiming they would sue me for Slander / defamation etc if the car was not removed, I refused.

(in the meantime, I had been informed that the Dealer had covered my car with black bags to prevent their potential customers from reading the posters).

So I informed the Dealers that I was quite happy for them to take legal action as they would be wasting their time as everything written was true. I also informed them that if the black bags were not removed I would contact the Police as they had interfered with and vandalised my vehicle. They did remove the bags.

Eventually, I removed the vehicle and instructed another firm of Solicitors who were worse and more expensive, pro rata than the first.

So I sacked both, refused to pay their bills and settled with the Dealers Liability insurers direct.

When one of the Solicitors threatened me with legal action to recover £1,000 from me. I countered this with a bill for £500 for wasting my time and making the situation even worse. When they refused I issued a County Court claim, The Solicitors then sent me a cheque for £500 within a month.

The total bills from the Lawyers was £3,700.00 with no result. As stated I paid them nothing and one had to pay me £500.

You are far better dealing with the matter by yourself. A lot easier and less expensive than you think.

TM

PS: The car Dealer now has Double Yellow Lines around the Entrance! :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> As I have no idea what your issue is, may I suggest you contact Which? if you have membership. Their legal people seem to be good at resolving trading issues.
> 
> Please do not make such generalised comments on the quality of CAB. One or two disappointing outcomes do not prove the organisation is rubbish. I for one have cause to thank them for handling my issues sympathetically and competently.
> 
> Sue


Firstly I have dealt with the CAB many, many times, they are a toothless organization staffed mainly by Volunteers.

Government organizations will talk to them because they have to, in the commercial world they have no pull at all.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Some of the comments about the CAB are unfair.

The 'A' in CAB stands for Advice not Action. They are not there as a free litigation service. For free litigation - Legal Aid or DIY.

Yes many of them are volunteers, as are nearly all RNLI crew, and nobody complains about being saved by them - we have no government-paid seaborne rescue service. Maybe that is why it works so well!

Geoff


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

CliffyP said:


> Suenliam said:
> 
> 
> > As I have no idea what your issue is, may I suggest you contact Which? if you have membership. Their legal people seem to be good at resolving trading issues.
> ...


I must take issue with you as your comments regarding the CAB network verge on defamation of a well-resourced and highly respected organisation. Yes I am biased as a trustee and chairman of the local CAB, but I can assure you that it is unusual for clients to feel that they have received poor advice. The organisation is certainly not toothless: for example, many creditors will deal with the CAB when they will not accept approaches from others and many CABs have a good track record in employment disputes. The use of volunteers enables a significant amount of value to be returned to the community that otherwise would cost a lot more in salaries and related costs. Whilst volunteering is the bedrock of most CABs, the majority, and certainly the larger ones, also employ paid specialists to deal with more complex issues. Many people do not realise that each local CAB is an independent charity and the specific services they provide will depend on local funding and local needs. However, all CABs comply with national standards of advice and use a common source of technical, legal and regulatory information. This is provided on-line to all advisers and is updated continuously by the national Citizens Advice body.
For the record, many people who apply to become advisers are turned away if they are not suitable, and it takes about a year (part-time) for an adviser to complete all the training required before they are 'let loose' to advise on their own.

Your experience may have fallen short of your expectations: there are bound to be some dissatisfied customers. But did you ask for, and follow the CAB's complaints procedure? If so, they should have been able to resolve your problem or escalate it to Citizens Advice nationally - the controlling body.
It is normal practice for CABs to conduct client satisfaction surveys - we do one every year. Results are consistent over time with 80% or more of clients claiming to be "very satisfied" with the service they have received and approximately another 15% being "fairly happy". That leaves fewer than 5% of clients expressing dissatisfaction. And over 95% say they would use the CAB again.

I realise a public forum is not the place to set out your personal details of complaint, but neither is it the place to make unsubstantiated derogatory comments, when the majority of evidence is against you.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CAB*



nicholsong said:


> Some of the comments about the CAB are unfair.
> 
> The 'A' in CAB stands for Advice not Action. They are not there as a free litigation service. For free litigation - Legal Aid or DIY.
> 
> ...


One of our Daughters had a major and complicated issue with her former employer. Basically the Business she worked for that had a glowing write up in the "Asian Businessman Magazine" was nothing short of a Sweat Shop.

She went to CAB who dealt with the entire complicated web of Tax Fiddles, flouting of employment laws and all the rest of their filthy scams and got my Daughter 100% of What she was Owed, for no fee but a nice Donation.

Have to say CAB dealt with it incredibly quickly and professionally.

My Daughter now works for A huge French Corporation and thankfully has no issues with her renumeration.

Thanks CAB


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

JeanLuc said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Suenliam said:
> ...


Firstly, the majority of evidence is not against my comments, Secondly I have never used the CAB, I have however on many many instances had the CAB contact us, as we were acting on behalf of Creditors. One example was I was contacted by one office who were seeking resolution on behalf of a debtor and were asking that we refrain from proceeding with further enforcement. The Debtor ran to the CAB as a last resort, having refused to discuss the matter with us (to the extent of being rude) The CAB Lady having got nowhere said ' have you seen how handicapped this person is' to which I replied ' are you saying we should treat this debtor any different because of this' the line went quiet. We got paid. I have many many more like that.

CAB's do have a place without a doubt, and for people in financial difficulty they serve a useful service in mediation (providing the creditors are willing). When it comes to advice on a £50k motorhome problem, lets talk to someone who knows what they are talking about, and have actually been in a Court.
If you want beef, go see a butcher.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't you have legal cover with your insurance or if your a member of the CC or C&CC they both offer legal services

joe


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

CliffyP said:


> .... CAB's do have a place without a doubt,....


I am pleased to see that you have, in effect, withdrawn your original contention:
"CAB are rubbish"

Thank you.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

PM me, or preferably visit my website, via the homepage here and phone or e-mail me. I will give up to half an hour free legal advice and draft a letter, if you need, over the phone or by e-mail. I can't guarantee it will work, but it won't cost. Not all lawyers are sharks. I may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Bold assumption Philip as I doubt whether 'CliffyP' has changed his opinion.

Next time he wants a stronger opposition I am available, if he or his (debt collecting?) clients can afford the costs - not 'taxed costs' of course!

Geoff


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

CliffyP


I fully endorse Jean Luc's comments about the CAB.

I too work at Citizens Advice, but as a generalist adviser. We have a cross section of professional volunteers giving free advice to members of the community. There are retired solicitors, accountants, teachers, business men and others who take pride in the work they do.
As Jean Luc says the surveys support a high level of satisfaction with the service. To say the service is rubbish is just plain wrong.

Citizens Advice collect a huge amount of evidence concerning consumer issues and with this they are able to have a significant influence over government policy eg the issues surrounding Payment Protection Insurance. The CAB is not toothless as you suggest.

The areas of work are not confined to debt issues. They include employment, family, benefits, legal and many more.

There are some 18000 volunteers working in 450 bureaux across the country.

You make your derogatory comments having never been a client of the CAB. Maybe one day you will need their help and hopefully you will change your views.


Regards


David


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Bold assumption Philip as I doubt whether 'CliffyP' has changed his opinion.
> 
> Next time he wants a stronger opposition I am available, if he or his (debt collecting?) clients can afford the costs - not 'taxed costs' of course!
> 
> Geoff


Go ahead oppose away.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

DaveJM said:


> CliffyP
> 
> I fully endorse Jean Luc's comments about the CAB.
> 
> ...


David
I can assure you 100% I will never need the CAB, for a start I have niece who is a Barrister.
How many of your 18000 volunteers have ever been in County Court, Magistrates Court, Crown Court, I can give advice on swimming the channel, Iv'e read the books, but Iv'e never done it.
The CAB provides help for lots of people, I have no doubt. The poster however requires help prosecuting a claim, not something I would seek advice on from someone who has done a 12 month course, and has a copy of County Court Practice.
On the toothless point, those that listen to the CAB do so because they want to, not because they have to :roll: 
Litigation is not for the CAB, beef and butchers :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: LegalBills*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would avoid paying anyone.
> 
> ...


Looks like you couldn't do better than to get Teemyob to act for you. :lol:

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: LegalBills*



ChrisandJohn said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Choices:

If like me you have had to deal with the Jack the lad Solicitors to the Big firm of Lawyers (that were once a quality family firm that made it big with the blame and claim operations).

Then you are better off dealing with the matters yourself or be lucky enough to find someone like "thieawin" one of the few good guys who seems passionate about what he does.

Simple, no. Easy yes. If you have the time.

If you have the time. Log everything, every call, letter,, email, photos, third party reports, Read up, take lots of advice (nothing wrong with CAB). And most of all, be very careful what you say, especially what you type or write!.

TM


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

DaveJM said:


> CliffyP
> 
> I fully endorse Jean Luc's comments about the CAB.
> 
> ...


Also agreed! 
I work for a children's rights charity - see my post in the volunteer forum. 
Our volunteers are highly trained/skilled and committed individuals.
Many people don't realise or value the contribution volunteers make to the development of policy and services in this country. Without them, many vulnerable people would be totally without advocacy!

Debs


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

CliffyP,

I think you miss the point of the CAB.

Noone is suggesting that they are do litigation. Their role is to provide options and information and where appropriate advice on a whole range of subjects.

The OP was wanting to know of solicitors in the North West who could help with his warranty claim. The CAB hold lists of solicitors together with their specialisations. They will also be able to talk through all the options eg Trading Standards, Which, Consumer Direct. They can also advise re the costs involved in a DIY approach eg court fees etc.

The CAB has a huge database of information compiled by experts and meticulously kept up to date. We are able to give clients extracts from this database relevent to their problem.

Finally on this thread if you do ever need the CAB please go in with a positive rather than a negative outlook.


David


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Small claims court is up to £50,000. The term to use with dealer is - THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FIT FOR THE PURPOSE IT WAS BOUGHT FOR. Threaten to sue, they will certainly be scared of publicity. This phrase is from the Sale of Goodds Act. Also check your home contents policy on your house. If you have legal on this (most of them do) you can ask them to take up your case and they will pay. I have done this with other things 3 times, and the not so good traders are scared stiff. It also did not cost me a penny. House c ontents paid.

Ian


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Not sure that the problem OP raised is that the vehicle is not fit for purpose, not said what is wrong, what the claim under warranty is about, how long owned, etc. so no one can say, at present, what the best advice should be.
We have so many barrack room lawyers here, and so many willing to post off topic, at a tangent, anything to bamboozle and confuse, that it must be hard to know what to accept or not.
However I have learned a lot about the CAB, and how it is claimed to operate, and the views of some who say it does not,. We don't have an actual CAB here.


----------

